# Happy New Year



## johnp (Mar 15, 2004)

Happy New year to everyone. I can only hope its better than last year.

From the Eastern Time Zone

John


----------



## Carey (Mar 6, 2012)

Cheers to better times!

Happy New Year!

Carey


----------



## hyewalt34 (May 9, 2004)

Yup, Happy New Year from this Outbacker!

Walter


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

HAPPY NEW YEAR to ALL
Hope Everyone has a SAFE and Wonderful NEW YEAR

Don


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

Well, we survived the new year here in West Central Texas......

I hope y'all have a great and exciting year and may it bring only joy to your lives!

Happy New Year!

Mark


----------



## Joonbee (Jan 18, 2008)

Happy New Year!!! Safe travels and best wishes for all in the new year.

Jim, Kristen, Baby James and Baby ???


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

And a very *Happy New Year* from the PDX_Clan in the Great Pacific Northwest!
2009 is a year many of us will be glad to put behind us, although it must be said the year did have some shinning moments.

So here's to 2010.
May she bring new happiness and prosperity to all!

Happy Trials,
Doug


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

johnp said:


> Happy New year to everyone. I can only hope its better than last year.
> 
> From the Eastern Time Zone
> 
> John


It will be John! Hugs to you and BobbiJo and Jamie and the Puppies!


----------



## Northern Wind (Nov 21, 2006)

Happy New Year!
Best wishes to all Outbackers for a wonderful year!

Steve & Ruth


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

Happy 2010 Outbackers.com


----------

